# Working out.



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Apologies if in the wrong section.

Do you work out? What is your routine?

I want to start toning things up, I've been quite lazy for the last few years and now want to start being more active. So wanted advice and/or tips on the subject. 

I did find some 30 day challenges that seem interesting(ever done them? I'm a bit of an exercise newbie), I was looking at the "squat Challenge" it wants you to do 50 squats on the 1st day  and then adding 5 more each day and resting every 4th day. Ending with you doing 250 squats on the final day.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I walk from the sofa to the kitchen and back again. :lol:

In all seriousness, though, I could do with toning up a bit. I'm getting a bit of a muffin top. So I will be watching this thread with interest.

And Mirx, if you're up for squat challenge, I'll do it with you!  Anyone else?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I think it would be so much help to have someone else do it too!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is good:
Jillian Michaels - 30 Day Shred [DVD]:Amazon.co.ukVD & Blu-ray


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Cardio tennis and tennis coaching sessions (up to 3 times a week). 
I've stopped playing doubles for now. 
Do a lot of walking with Mont, at least an hour a day, Monday we did 8 miles along the canals. 
I avoid the gym.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I walk the dog but that probably doesn't count 

I love my 6 minute powerspin workout

I have tried dvds in the past but they bore me 

will watch with interest!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

I don't go to the gym but I do a lot of walking, 3 or 4 miles at least 3 times a week. I also have a few workout dvds which I use at least once or twice a week too. The Jillian Michaels ones are good, alongside the Davina ones.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I did find these. 30 Day Fitness Challenges - Free Monthly Fitness Challenges & More all different ones depending on what you are looking to tone.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Cardio tennis and tennis coaching sessions (up to 3 times a week).
> I've stopped playing doubles for now.
> Do a lot of walking with Mont, at least an hour a day, Monday we did 8 miles along the canals.
> I avoid the gym.


You seem quite active!

I wouldn't go to a gym either. The ones Ive seen are quite pricey and I don't think I would feel comfortable working out in front of people


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> You seem quite active!
> 
> I wouldn't go to a gym either. The ones Ive seen are quite pricey and I don't think I would feel comfortable working out in front of people


I used to be a member of a gym a few years ago, like you at first I thought I'd hate exercising in front of others but no one really looks or bothers, at the end of the day everyone is there for the same thing, to work out.  The only reason I don't go to a gym now is because they're so expensive.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Yes, I think it would be so much help to have someone else do it too!


Okay, I'm up for that, as long as it can fit in around work.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

la468 said:


> I used to be a member of a gym a few years ago, like you at first I thought I'd hate exercising in front of others but no one really looks or bothers, at the end of the day everyone is there for the same thing, to work out.  The only reason I don't go to a gym now is because they're so expensive.


Oh, yes I guess you are right about that. Everyone is doing the same thing.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Okay, I'm up for that, as long as it can fit in around work.


Should we start right away or the 1st of June and then we won't have any mix ups? it will be 30 day straight through.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Should we start right away or the 1st of June and then we won't have any mix ups? it will be 30 day straight through.


Ooh I don't mind - I guess starting on the 1st June gives me time to mentally prepare myself! :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Ooh I don't mind - I guess starting on the 1st June gives me time to mentally prepare myself! :lol:


Most definitely on same page with that :laugh:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Most definitely on same page with that :laugh:


Okay now, no going back on the deal - pinkie swear!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I really need to start, I was considering insanity but I think I might die


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Okay now, no going back on the deal - pinkie swear!


Pinkie Swear 

I think this is going to be fun and painful at the same time.

I am determine to prove OH wrong :laugh:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I really need to start, I was considering insanity but I think I might die


Join us  we can motivate each other!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Join us  we can motivate each other!


I need to get a sports bra that actually works decently but sure I'm in.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I need to get a sports bra that actually works decently but sure I'm in.


Yay!

I really hope this works for everyone.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't because I can't  :crying:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't because I can't  :crying:


There are all sorts of ways to work out. I am sure this is one you could do!

Even if its just using your arms or legs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't because I can't  :crying:


Maybe get a physiotherapist to put together a gentle routine that doesn't stress your joints much


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I exercise a lot. Run around 60 miles per week (mostly on trails and hills) increasing to 100 miles before a long race; 8 core stability / strength sessions; 2 spinning sessions; 2 circuits sessions; one pilates session. Also walk up mountains a lot with the dogs and am going to start swimming again possibly (I became too obsessed not so long ago and has to take a step away from the pool  ).

A word of warning about all these FB "Streaks" and "challenges" - my pilates class instructor is also a physiotherapist and she hates them; says for folk who have never done any / much exercise to suddenly start doing it every single day at a high intensity without any gradual build up is causing injuries, which makes sense. So I would say to start carefully and gradually focussing on technique rather than quantity.

I am having a career change and have just started training to become a Personal Trainer; may as well put my enthusiasm to some use!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I don't because I can't  :crying:


I am certain you could do something; Nicky10's suggestion of a physiotherapist is a good one - you may also be eligible for a GP referral for a personal trainer and cheaper or free gym and swimming sessions. Worth a check.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> You seem quite active!
> 
> I wouldn't go to a gym either. The ones Ive seen are quite pricey and I don't think I would feel comfortable working out in front of people


Oh I have gym membership  I avoid the gym part by only using the tennis section :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I exercise a lot. Run around 60 miles per week (mostly on trails and hills) increasing to 100 miles before a long race; 8 core stability / strength sessions; 2 spinning sessions; 2 circuits sessions; one pilates session. Also walk up mountains a lot with the dogs and am going to start swimming again possibly (I became too obsessed not so long ago and has to take a step away from the pool  ).
> 
> A word of warning about all these FB "Streaks" and "challenges" - my pilates class instructor is also a physiotherapist and she hates them; says for folk who have never done any / much exercise to suddenly start doing it every single day at a high intensity without any gradual build up is causing injuries, which makes sense. So I would say to start carefully and gradually focussing on technique rather than quantity.
> 
> I am having a career change and have just started training to become a Personal Trainer; may as well put my enthusiasm to some use!!!


Thanks for the advice, I am definitely not wanting to cause any injury. I thought of doing in slow reps of 10s to see how it felt to make sure nothing becomes strained or pulled. drinking plenty between each rep. or is it still a bad idea?

What would you suggest doing?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm looking for a new fitness regime, I play football twice a week for a local womans team but 8 weeks ago a broke my foot and have damages the nerves, and have been told I will be off of it for another 4-6 weeks most likely  I can't jog or do any sharp turns on it! I don't like the gym (I can't stand going to excercise somewhere where sweating is seen as a crime!) and I'm not a big fan of swimming. 

I have been tempted to try one of the 30-day FB challenges, but I just don't think I will have the motivation on my own. I find outdoor team sports are great for pushing yourself! 

Have you tried any of the boot-camp style fitness clubs that are run in parks. I used to go to one but stopped as I found doing that plus football plus jogging was taking up too much time, but they are great fun and the trainers are really nice and keep you working!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

I have always been active. Right now my two main forms of fitness are running and yoga. Love em both. Also love hiking and swimming and generally just being outside playing 

You wont catch me inside in a gym. I used to strength train and finally realized I just hated everything about it, from the smell to the clanking of metal and machines... Yuck. Yoga is enough strength training for me these days.

The older I get the more I realize that for me the motivation to stay fit is not about how I look, but about how I feel and being grateful for what my body is able to do 



Dogless said:


> *I am certain you could do something*; Nicky10's suggestion of a physiotherapist is a good one - you may also be eligible for a GP referral for a personal trainer and cheaper or free gym and swimming sessions. Worth a check.


The bolded - absolutely. There is ALWAYS something you can do. Fitness is as much about your mind and your head space as it is about the body. There is a gal in one of my yoga classes who has braces on both her legs and walks with crutches. She cant do all the movements, but she does what she can and modifies things to suit her abilities. And shes out there doing it. Thats all that matters.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I am definitely not wanting to cause any injury. I thought of doing in slow reps of 10s to see how it felt to make sure nothing becomes strained or pulled. drinking plenty between each rep. or is it still a bad idea?
> 
> What would you suggest doing?


I'd recommend finding a good class initially so that you get the right technique. I really like Pilates - it is great for toning, strength and core stability and IMO really is something that you need to be shown how to do correctly rather than reading / watching a DVD. It isn't "pink and fluffy" which is how I used to view it  it can be very challenging. The same goes really for all exercises really; I see so many people in the gym just totally wasting their time working away with the wrong technique - often they just need small adjustments and they're away!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I'd recommend finding a good class initially so that you get the right technique. I really like Pilates - it is great for toning, strength and core stability and IMO really is something that you need to be shown how to do correctly rather than reading / watching a DVD. It isn't "pink and fluffy" which is how I used to view it  it can be very challenging. The same goes really for all exercises really; I see so many people in the gym just totally wasting their time working away with the wrong technique - often they just need small adjustments and they're away!!


I would take classes but they all cost, Even going to a local club has a fee. Being unemployed it's all budgeted, so it is hard to find extra money to get lessons, Another reason I wanted to start working out not only to keep fit but to stay busy and motivated.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I do 3 exercise classes a week. Combat, Zumba and Step. The group workout thing works for me as I find it motivational. I am a member of the gym (where I do 2 of the classes) which I find also pushes me as I want to get the most out of my membership cost. I have become quite friendly with some of my fellow class members which is nice too, we can have a bit of a natter before the class.

We're currently in the process of buying a new house which will mean I will have to change gym  Sad times.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> I would take classes but they all cost, Even going to a local club has a fee. Being unemployed it's all budgeted, so it is hard to find extra money to get lessons, Another reason I wanted to start working out not only to keep fit but to stay busy and motivated.


Ah, sorry I hadn't realised that paying was an issue; hope I didn't offend . If you have some trainers how about the NHS Couch to 5km programme? Couch to 5K - Live Well - NHS Choices

If no trainers how about some fast walking - do any of your local parks have a trim trail? They are free and can be pretty good.

Or how about the first four core stability exercises here - and then moving on when you're strong (won't take long  ).

ETA: I haven't worked since moving to NI and exercising is my mental health and motivational saviour.

ETA - link would help!!! http://www.brianmac.co.uk/corestabex.htm


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm looking for a new fitness regime, I play football twice a week for a local womans team but 8 weeks ago a broke my foot and have damages the nerves, and have been told I will be off of it for another 4-6 weeks most likely  I can't jog or do any sharp turns on it! I don't like the gym (I can't stand going to excercise somewhere where sweating is seen as a crime!) and I'm not a big fan of swimming.
> 
> I have been tempted to try one of the 30-day FB challenges, but I just don't think I will have the motivation on my own. I find outdoor team sports are great for pushing yourself!
> 
> Have you tried any of the boot-camp style fitness clubs that are run in parks. I used to go to one but stopped as I found doing that plus football plus jogging was taking up too much time, but they are great fun and the trainers are really nice and keep you working!


Oh no! Poor you, I hope its feel a lot better.

I haven't seen any of those hosted here. Probably because it never stops raining   Stupid weather haha.

I do really want to try the challenge but do it carefully and slowly. A couple of actually agreed to try it starting 1st of June 

I also used to be a on a women's football team. It was a great experience, lots of fun and very motivating. But that was a few years ago now. So I've been trying to find something else to do recently.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I walk my dogs every day and have recently started prenatal yoga


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Ah, sorry I hadn't realised that paying was an issue; hope I didn't offend . If you have some trainers how about the NHS Couch to 5km programme? Couch to 5K - Live Well - NHS Choices
> 
> If no trainers how about some fast walking - do any of your local parks have a trim trail? They are free and can be pretty good.
> 
> ...


I used to be into all sorts of sports, very athletic then stopped for a few years. Would it be very hard to get back into it?

The only local park around me is a group of football pitches that people walk their dogs around, and a tennis court area that has no net.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> I used to be into all sorts of sports, very athletic then stopped for a few years. Would it be very hard to get back into it?
> 
> The only local park around me is a group of football pitches that people walk their dogs around, and a tennis court area that has no net.


I wouldn't have thought it would be hard to get back into if you have the motivation which you do. You could even use the sports pitches - run one side, walk the other alternately with, say, 10 squats in the middle of the walked sides. Next time 10 lunges, next time 10 star jumps etc..but if you'd be embarrassed that would be a no go!!!

Or run / walk in the park and use the benches to do a press up (hands on bench, feet on floor - easier than press up on floor) - anything really just for fun. Maybe you could form a group if any of your friends were interested as it's less "odd" if a group does these things than someone alone if you'd cringe at doing it!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I wouldn't have thought it would be hard to get back into if you have the motivation which you do. You could even use the sports pitches - run one side, walk the other alternately with, say, 10 squats in the middle of the walked sides. Next time 10 lunges, next time 10 star jumps etc..but if you'd be embarrassed that would be a no go!!!
> 
> Or run / walk in the park and use the benches to do a press up (hands on bench, feet on floor - easier than press up on floor) - anything really just for fun. Maybe you could form a group if any of your friends were interested as it's less "odd" if a group does these things than someone alone if you'd cringe at doing it!!!


Thanks for all the advice and helpful tips! I'll definitely be looking into trying those along side the pitches. Now I only wish I had a dog to walk/jog with haha. Anyone lend me your pup? 

I have agreed to do the challenge with a few here, so will still try it. But if I feel like it is going to harm my body in anyway I'll stop before hand. I do know even when your mind thinks you can do something your body will definitely have its way of telling you its a no no.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I did the ab, arms and squat challenge a few months ago. I had a thread on here that should still be about...it was 30 day challenges. Motivation..I don't know how to link it on my phone.

I found that it did make a difference, however, after the 30 days are up its a bit deflating having no set reps etc to do. It's a good starting point though.

At the moment I do about 7-12 hours of exercise a week. I do pole, hoop and silks. I'll be upping it once we get the pole silks in the studio. I'm really lazy and ring going to classes help me keep motivated and I do extra things at home like split stretches and pull ups etc.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I did the ab, arms and squat challenge a few months ago. I had a thread on here that should still be about...it was 30 day challenges. Motivation..I don't know how to link it on my phone.
> 
> I found that it did make a difference, however, after the 30 days are up its a bit deflating having no set reps etc to do. It's a good starting point though.
> 
> At the moment I do about 7-12 hours of exercise a week. I do pole, hoop and silks. I'll be upping it once we get the pole silks in the studio. I'm really lazy and ring going to classes help me keep motivated and I do extra things at home like split stretches and pull ups etc.


Which did you find to be the hardest out of them all?


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Abs but only because I hate planks! My lower back used to be quite painful when doing them. I've been doing back strengthening exercises lately and it doesn't hurt so much now.

The squat one can be tough but only because its so boring! Some days your doing loads so it helps if you put some music on.

I've got the app for my phone and its really useful. You tick off every day as you do it so you keep track and there's loads of challenges.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Abs but only because I hate planks! My lower back used to be quite painful when doing them. I've been doing back strengthening exercises lately and it doesn't hurt so much now.
> 
> The squat one can be tough but only because its so boring! Some days your doing loads so it helps if you put some music on.
> 
> I've got the app for my phone and its really useful. You tick off every day as you do it so you keep track and there's loads of challenges.


Ouch, Yeah abs don't sound appealing, when I was on sports teams, I used to hate doing crunches they used to be the worst for me... well, that and holding your feet off the ground like 4-6 inches... it sucked lol

Oh, maybe listen to an audio book or something  then I can learn something while exercising.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love crunches...maybe I'm odd! I think its because I've had to do scissors, which is the most painful an exercise ever! It hurts my tailbone and my abs and makes me want to cry!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I love crunches...maybe I'm odd! I think its because I've had to do scissors, which is the most painful an exercise ever! It hurts my tailbone and my abs and makes me want to cry!


That does not sound fun!  What are scissors?! They sound dreadful.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> There are all sorts of ways to work out. I am sure this is one you could do!
> 
> Even if its just using your arms or legs.


What's one I could do?

My arms and legs are the problem, my left knee grinds every time I move it meaning the more it moves the more it hurts

And I currently can't lift up my left arm 



Nicky10 said:


> Maybe get a physiotherapist to put together a gentle routine that doesn't stress your joints much


I have one and he has done, I struggle like mad

I started the year ok but then I had some time off because I was busy with life (out three days in a row) and didnt have the energy, this was march and I've done it twice since  just can't seem to get back to it, maybe after my tattoo heals I'll be able to


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sit, then lean back with your elbows and forearms on the ground. Lift legs up a few inches. Bring both legs apart to a v then bring them together but have one leg higher so the kinda cross. Legs should stay straight throughout. Repeat until you think your dying!

Not sure if that makes sense?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I love crunches...maybe I'm odd! I think its because I've had to do scissors, which is the most painful an exercise ever! It hurts my tailbone and my abs and makes me want to cry!


See I even like scissors..the worst for me is burpees .


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I'd recommend finding a good class initially so that you get the right technique. I really like Pilates - it is great for toning, strength and core stability and IMO really is something that you need to be shown how to do correctly rather than reading / watching a DVD. It isn't "pink and fluffy" which is how I used to view it  it can be very challenging. The same goes really for all exercises really; I see so many people in the gym just totally wasting their time working away with the wrong technique - often they just need small adjustments and they're away!!


I love Pilates, I do a reformer class (using a machine) once a week. I cycle 4 miles each working day and I also do 30 minutes of kettlebells twice a week. And walk Molly for 3-4 miles two days each weekend.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> I have agreed to do the challenge with a few here, so will still try it. But if I feel like it is going to harm my body in anyway I'll stop before hand. I do know even when your mind thinks you can do something your body will definitely have its way of telling you its a no no.


If you want to change your mind, lovey, that's ok. 

If not, anyone else up for it? There are/were three of us so far.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely stop if it's too much for you and do a gentler regime. There's no sense damaging yourself for the sake of a challenge.

Have you considered swimming Tink?

I've actually considered getting a gym membership for the sole reason that my local gym has an archery class :001_tt1:. But it works out cheaper to just pay for each class.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What's one I could do?
> 
> My arms and legs are the problem, my left knee grinds every time I move it meaning the more it moves the more it hurts
> 
> And I currently can't lift up my left arm


How about swimming or simply floating using a "noodle" on your back and doing gentle leg movements, or aqua jogging - you can do gentle movements, doesn't need to be vigorous. They were used a lot when I was rehabbing from my broken back and people with some fairly serious spinal injuries were able to do some form of hydrotherapy and greatly benefitted. Even walking around gently in the shallow end will get some movement going.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> How about swimming or simply floating using a "noodle" on your back and doing gentle leg movements, or aqua jogging - you can do gentle movements, doesn't need to be vigorous. They were used a lot when I was rehabbing from my broken back and people with some fairly serious spinal injuries were able to do some form of hydrotherapy and greatly benefitted. Even walking around gently in the shallow end will get some movement going.





Nicky10 said:


> Definitely stop if it's too much for you and do a gentler regime. There's no sense damaging yourself for the sake of a challenge.
> 
> Have you considered swimming Tink?
> 
> I've actually considered getting a gym membership for the sole reason that my local gym has an archery class :001_tt1:. But it works out cheaper to just pay for each class.


I have considered swimming which I may do when I've lost more weight, not comfortable in a swim suit atm

Worried about dislocations in the water


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I have considered swimming which I may do when I've lost more weight, not comfortable in a swim suit atm
> 
> Worried about dislocations in the water


Supervised hydrotherapy then with trained professionals in case anything does go wrong. I'm sure they've seen far worse


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Supervised hydrotherapy then with trained professionals in case anything does go wrong. I'm sure they've seen far worse


They may have seen worse but it's a massive fear for me, that coupled with going under the water....... Urgh! Panicking just thinking about it  :crying:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I have considered swimming which I may do when I've lost more weight, not comfortable in a swim suit atm
> 
> Worried about dislocations in the water


I am sure if you are really gentle you should be OK?? I have hips that will dislocate and shoulders used to until some nice German surgeons stabilised them - the more muscle strength you can build around the joint the less likely it is to dislocate I would have though and if you choose your movements carefully then I wouldn't have thought the risk would be too high?

Tai chi or something if you don't want to swim? That improves mobility, muscle strength and balance - they even do wheelchair Tai Chi if you're not up to standing.

Even an exercise bike? Gently??


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I am sure if you are really gentle you should be OK?? I have hips that will dislocate and shoulders used to until some nice German surgeons stabilised them - the more muscle strength you can build around the joint the less likely it is to dislocate I would have though and if you choose your movements carefully then I wouldn't have thought the risk would be too high?
> 
> Tai chi or something if you don't want to swim? That improves mobility, muscle strength and balance - they even do wheelchair Tai Chi if you're not up to standing.
> 
> Even an exercise bike? Gently??


Can't use my exercise bike anymore

Was looking at tai chi in a chair the other day


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Can't use my exercise bike anymore
> 
> Was looking at tai chi in a chair the other day


To be frank Tink if you really want to exercise there are loads of options for you I am certain. The rehab facility I was in had some extremely seriously injured people in it - spinal, two or even three limbs missing, severe head injuries, massive soft tissue injuries, burnsyou get the picture... and we could ALL, every single one of us, do some form of exercise.

Maybe you just need to give yourself a huge kick up the backside and change your negative thinking that looks for snags into positive thinking that looks for opportunities? Honestly I know you feel awful and unable to do a lot but it isn't half a wake up call looking at what some amazing and inspiring individuals accomplish.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> To be frank Tink if you really want to exercise there are loads of options for you I am certain. The rehab facility I was in had some extremely seriously injured people in it - spinal, two or even three limbs missing, severe head injuries, massive soft tissue injuries, burnsyou get the picture... and we could ALL, every single one of us, do some form of exercise.
> 
> Maybe you just need to give yourself a huge kick up the backside and change your negative thinking that looks for snags into positive thinking that looks for opportunities? Honestly I know you feel awful and unable to do a lot but it isn't half a wake up call looking at what some amazing and inspiring individuals accomplish.


True

I'll try my physio again when my tattoo heals, won't be long


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looked up classes on the area and all fees. YMCA even, 5 per class 25 per month or 300 a year. 

dogless could you create a gentler challenge? something that I could do in the house, I definitely dont want any injuries. But I really want to tone my legs and bum. any suggestions?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Looked up classes on the area and all fees. YMCA even, 5 per class 25 per month or 300 a year.
> 
> dogless could you create a gentler challenge? something that I could do in the house, I definitely dont want any injuries. But I really want to tone my legs and bum. any suggestions?


You could do step ups on your stairs. Lunges and squats don't take much space. Clamshells are good for your bum as are shoulder bridges. You could do a mini circuit or a few exercises now and again throughout the day.

Or a game - to enter the kitchen you need to do a squat, the bathroom two lunges (one each side) etc etc.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Or a game - to enter the kitchen you need to do a squat, the bathroom two lunges (one each side) etc etc.


That would be fun!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That would be fun!


In our office you used to have to do press ups as you came in and heaves on a pull up bar as you left in one place I worked .


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> In our office you used to have to do press ups as you came in and heaves on a pull up bar as you left in one place I worked .


Bloody hell that's a bit much

Bet it was good to watch the fitties though :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Bloody hell that's a bit much
> 
> Bet it was good to watch the fitties though :thumbup1:


Not really; we made the rules up . TBH we all did PT every day together and I didn't tend to view folk as "fitties" or not - we all just worked together. I did get Rear of the Year at the Oscars party one year though hmy:.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> You could do step ups on your stairs. Lunges and squats don't take much space. Clamshells are good for your bum as are shoulder bridges. You could do a mini circuit or a few exercises now and again throughout the day.
> 
> Or a game - to enter the kitchen you need to do a squat, the bathroom two lunges (one each side) etc etc.


I'd really hate to back out on you ladies now!

come to my senses a bit, Thinking if I want to work out I've to take care of myself to continue so anything that could cause an injury now is a no no. Don't want to be out for weeks with something I could have (should have) prevented.

When I moved in with OH he had this huge exercise equipment thing in the bedroom, which we later sold due to it causing injury in the night lol but we kept the hand weights from it.

I am wishing I had a bike or a treadmill 

Oh! when we were out today we did a 2 mile walk, just looking over where we went.  felt great to be outside and enjoying some fresh air.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> I'd really hate to back out on you ladies now!
> 
> come to my senses a bit, Thinking if I want to work out I've to take care of myself to continue so anything that could cause an injury now is a no no. Don't want to be out for weeks with something I could have (should have) prevented.
> 
> ...


ARGH YOU PINKIE SWORE!!!

:lol: It's okay, safety first.  I'm still going to give it a go, I have meant to do something like that before so this has kickstarted me a bit. I used to do stuff like that but haven't in a while, will ease back into it gently.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> ARGH YOU PINKIE SWORE!!!
> 
> :lol: It's okay, safety first.  I'm still going to give it a go, I have meant to do something like that before so this has kickstarted me a bit. I used to do stuff like that but haven't in a while, will ease back into it gently.


I will definitely do one with you when more fit! I swear! Can't wait to hear how it goes,  Looking forward to seeing if its a tough challenge and how it helps you.

I think I will be doing the little game like Dogless has suggested, Perhaps even a short walk each day.

I've marked the 1st of June to start working out so will stick with that as day one.

It's so weird to have to easy yourself into something you are so motivated to do haha.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

My routine is:

Squats 5x5
Bench press 5x5
Deadlifts 1x5
Barbell curls 5x5
Over hand press 5x5
Lat pull downs (fecking loads of these)

That usually shuts down my upper body for the day. I did something with my triceps but I can't, for the life of me, remember the exercise name. Something like pulls or rows.

Then I walk all my dogs separately, so that's like a mile each (they're not that big). 

I also walk to and from the gym and the walk home is up a horrible hill :laugh: I remember when I first started walking up and down the hill, it would absolutely kill me.



On my cardio days at the gym, I would do:

25 minutes on the bike
25 minutes on the steps
2,500 km on the rowing machine.

The steps was more of a high intensity thing but I stopped doing that so that I could fit more weight lifting in since I lost a little strength after not going for a week. I'll probably start it up again next week.



Sorry for the long post


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ItsonlyChris said:


> My routine is:
> 
> Squats 5x5
> Bench press 5x5
> ...


Oh, Wow! you are very active!

You must be EXHAUSTED after all that!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Not really; we made the rules up . TBH we all did PT every day together and I didn't tend to view folk as "fitties" or not - we all just worked together. I did get Rear of the Year at the Oscars party one year though hmy:.


Pics or it didnt happen 

Just kidding hehe


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Nawh  It's not that much  Once you've got your mind set and you're motivated, the time flies so quickly!

The walk is really nice too 

I'm just grateful that I can do these things  there must be so many people with illnesses and disabilities that prevent them from doing any sort of physical activities. I do it partly in respect for them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm rapidly reconsidering insanity :frown2: the fitness test almost did me in. It will be worth it I'm sure but

I'm only halfway through he just uttered the words suicide jumps *whimper*. I think I would feel better if the people doing it with him weren't lean and really fit tbh. Surely they could have shown people just starting as well.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm rapidly reconsidering insanity :frown2: the fitness test almost did me in. It will be worth it I'm sure but
> 
> I'm only halfway through he just uttered the words suicide jumps *whimper*. I think I would feel better if the people doing it with him weren't lean and really fit tbh. Surely they could have shown people just starting as well.


Just remember they were like that at one point!

Is there someone doing a easier version of the exercise?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just remember they were like that at one point!
> 
> Is there someone doing a easier version of the exercise?


:frown2: and the girl is just ridiculous. They're both just finished the course and they're comparing the results from the start but still it would be nice to have a beginner there suffering as well


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> :frown2: and the girl is just ridiculous. They're both just finished the course and they're comparing the results from the start but still it would be nice to have a beginner there suffering as well


Is there someone that can maybe do it with you?

Or maybe suck it up and do it!! Come on come on do it do it, move dat ass!!!! <<< tough love, no?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Is there someone that can maybe do it with you?
> 
> Or maybe suck it up and do it!! Come on come on do it do it, move dat ass!!!! <<< tough love, no?


Oh I'm doing it but for example I got 5 suicide jumps the woman got 18  and that was before she did the programme.

I'm amazed I could do any actually you start in a squat, jump out to plank, then back in and jump upwards.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh I'm doing it but for example I got 5 suicide jumps the woman got 18  and that was before she did the programme.
> 
> I'm amazed I could do any actually you start in a squat, jump out to plank, then back in and jump upwards.


Christ 

Well the fact you did 5 is good, I wouldn't be able to half a one lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Christ
> 
> Well the fact you did 5 is good, I wouldn't be able to half a one lol


And this is only the fitness test :scared: I haven't dared look at tomorrow's routine yet. Nothing hurts at least just a bit trembly.

You repeat the test every two weeks to see how far you've improved


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh! you should look up people on youtube who are beginners describing their experience. Sometimes they even have groups in the sections to join to chat about how you are doing, what you are finding hard


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Oh! you should look up people on youtube who are beginners describing their experience. Sometimes they even have groups in the sections to join to chat about how you are doing, what you are finding hard


I've been watching people on youtube, I'm just glad there's people out there less fit than me doing it . Especially with the results they show. Although I suppose the ones that don't make it past 2 days don't post videos :lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> And this is only the fitness test :scared: I haven't dared look at tomorrow's routine yet. Nothing hurts at least just a bit trembly.
> 
> You repeat the test every two weeks to see how far you've improved


You'll do it, I know you will, it will get easier

You may hurt tomorrow, plenty of protein


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I've been watching people on youtube, I'm just glad there's people out there less fit than me doing it . Especially with the results they show. Although I suppose the ones that don't make it past 2 days don't post videos :lol:


Yeah you are probably right about that.

But you're doing great, keep it up!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I have been working out since I ups a teenager. Right now I lift weights three times a week (doing cardio in between) one week and I do cross fit the other (lots of bodyweight exercises) and so on. A marine friend of mine told me to alternate both.


----------



## Tuff Mutts (Apr 7, 2014)

Gym 3 times a week (Mon-Wed-Fri) and running in between plus a session of HIIT at weekend


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im severely obese , I dont walk , I waddle ... slowly and with a cane , you could say im the original weeble , lmao

Seriously though the weight is affecting my back and my knees so I could do with some exercises I can do in my own home and are meant for people like me. My problem is I get depressed I eat ... so I need to work on my mental health & change the way I think about food too :thumbup1:

At the moment I walk the dogs , and I try sit-ups/crunches but cant do many , if im honest ive kinda fell into a lazy attitude towards it all which needs to change  

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I am certain you could do something; Nicky10's suggestion of a physiotherapist is a good one - you may also be eligible for a GP referral for a personal trainer and cheaper or free gym and swimming sessions. Worth a check.





ouesi said:


> There is ALWAYS something you can do. Fitness is as much about your mind and your head space as it is about the body. There is a gal in one of my yoga classes who has braces on both her legs and walks with crutches. She cant do all the movements, but she does what she can and modifies things to suit her abilities. And shes out there doing it. Thats all that matters.


Oh this SO pains me to write this. Argggh. :crying: :crying:

Actually there isn't ALWAYS something you can do. I have ME one of the problems with ME is that you get post exercise malaise - and I'm not talking a little bit of tiredness - I'm talking about being hit with a brick repeatedly 24 hours a day for about 2 weeks afterwards. With ME you can't make ATP (energy) so using it all up doing exercise just floors you and ME has been known to kill. Pushing yourself doesn't work, it makes you worse, and a relapse can last months.

So I suppose what I'm trying to say, is don't have a one size fits all attitude, there are actually cases where exercise really isn't going to help.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mese said:


> Im severely obese , I dont walk , I waddle ... slowly and with a cane , you could say im the original weeble , lmao
> 
> Seriously though the weight is affecting my back and my knees so I could do with some exercises I can do in my own home and are meant for people like me. My problem is I get depressed I eat ... so I need to work on my mental health & change the way I think about food too :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Swimming is really good if you have bad joints or other exercise in the water, it takes the pressure off your joints.

Today's cardio circuits the video looks deadly but I've decided if I can still handle it by the next fitness test I'll stick with it


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

spid said:


> Oh this SO pains me to write this. Argggh. :crying: :crying:
> 
> Actually there isn't ALWAYS something you can do. I have ME one of the problems with ME is that you get post exercise malaise - and I'm not talking a little bit of tiredness - I'm talking about being hit with a brick repeatedly 24 hours a day for about 2 weeks afterwards. With ME you can't make ATP (energy) so using it all up doing exercise just floors you and ME has been known to kill. Pushing yourself doesn't work, it makes you worse, and a relapse can last months.
> 
> So I suppose what I'm trying to say, is don't have a one size fits all attitude, there are actually cases where exercise really isn't going to help.


So sorry you are having to go through that Spid. Hugs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

spid said:


> Oh this SO pains me to write this. Argggh. :crying: :crying:
> 
> Actually there isn't ALWAYS something you can do. I have ME one of the problems with ME is that you get post exercise malaise - and I'm not talking a little bit of tiredness - I'm talking about being hit with a brick repeatedly 24 hours a day for about 2 weeks afterwards. With ME you can't make ATP (energy) so using it all up doing exercise just floors you and ME has been known to kill. Pushing yourself doesn't work, it makes you worse, and a relapse can last months.
> 
> So I suppose what I'm trying to say, is don't have a one size fits all attitude, there are actually cases where exercise really isn't going to help.


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

spid said:


> Oh this SO pains me to write this. Argggh. :crying: :crying:
> 
> Actually there isn't ALWAYS something you can do. I have ME one of the problems with ME is that you get post exercise malaise - and I'm not talking a little bit of tiredness - I'm talking about being hit with a brick repeatedly 24 hours a day for about 2 weeks afterwards. With ME you can't make ATP (energy) so using it all up doing exercise just floors you and ME has been known to kill. Pushing yourself doesn't work, it makes you worse, and a relapse can last months.
> 
> So I suppose what I'm trying to say, is don't have a one size fits all attitude, there are actually cases where exercise really isn't going to help.


Spid; I am sorry - I hadn't considered ME and I really hope that I haven't offended you too much. A friend has / had it (she is going through a very good couple of years right now) and her exercise consisted of a little gentle walk followed by tiredness.

What I should say is that there is always something the vast majority of people can do - thankfully cases like yours are rare; although I am of course sorry that you are so ill. I would never take a "one size fits all approach" as I hope I have shown - lots of people need adaptations making to exercise but, for the majority, some form of exercise is possible.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Swimming is really good if you have bad joints or other exercise in the water, it takes the pressure off your joints.
> 
> Today's cardio circuits the video looks deadly but I've decided if I can still handle it by the next fitness test I'll stick with it


I used to love swimming , but because of my sociophobia thats just one more thing I cant do anymore 

Unless someone wants to come and build me a basement with swimming pool in my home ... and while you're there tack on a cold pool and sauna will ya  , I used to love going to the sauna and then the cold pool and then lazing in the solarium when I was on holiday (going back many , many years now) , infact I went every day for a good four hours each day for the whole two weeks ... it was great , I ate like a pig (the desserts in Slovenia were to die for) and I still actually lost weight , lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Spid; I am sorry - I hadn't considered ME and I really hope that I haven't offended you too much. A friend has / had it (she is going through a very good couple of years right now) and her exercise consisted of a little gentle walk followed by tiredness.
> 
> What I should say is that there is always something the vast majority of people can do - thankfully cases like yours are rare; although I am of course sorry that you are so ill. I would never take a "one size fits all approach" as I hope I have shown - lots of people need adaptations making to exercise but, for the majority, some form of exercise is possible.


My understanding of ME (which is thin) is that while exercise does make you feel worse short term, there are long term benefits to short, gentle bouts of activity. Obviously it has to be very carefully done, very gentle, things like Tai Chi, and very short periods. This is where making adaptation to suit the individual are so important.

Spid, I'm so sorry you are struggling with this, and I too don't mean to sound callous as in "just get out there and DO something." I think exercise should always come from a place of caring for your body, not torturing it


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was sick (for a year) sitting up in bed was 'working out'. Sounds like a joke but that's actually how I saw it! I sat up or stood up five minutes that day and saw it as a physical achievement! 
Then it was what I called 'Downstairs training' - just being out of bed, first for a few minutes and then building on it. My goal was to be able to be downstairs for Christmas. It took a very, very long time to get back to some semblance of normality but even those really small steps were so important to me. 

Thankfully those days are gone and I enjoy exercising and my own version of 'working out' on a daily basis. It's still probably crap compared to most fit people though! I'm thin so I've never been drawn to exercise for appearances sake. I still have to adapt because if I get sick again my body folds like a pack of cards- anyway babbling. Exercise (and some other changes) gave me my life back.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Dogless said:


> See I even like scissors..the worst for me is burpees .


They are really tough. I have bad knees so I avoid them.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

jenniferx said:


> When I was sick (for a year) sitting up in bed was 'working out'. Sounds like a joke but that's actually how I saw it! I sat up or stood up five minutes that day and saw it as a physical achievement!
> Then it was what I called 'Downstairs training' - just being out of bed, first for a few minutes and then building on it. My goal was to be able to be downstairs for Christmas. It took a very, very long time to get back to some semblance of normality but even those really small steps were so important to me.
> 
> Thankfully those days are gone and I enjoy exercising and my own version of 'working out' on a daily basis. It's still probably crap compared to most fit people though! I'm thin so I've never been drawn to exercise for appearances sake. I still have to adapt because if I get sick again my body folds like a pack of cards- anyway babbling. Exercise (and some other changes) gave me my life back.


Well done you!  Sounds like you have been overcoming quite the obstacle. But you are doing brilliant!



Mese said:


> I used to love swimming , but because of my sociophobia thats just one more thing I cant do anymore
> 
> Unless someone wants to come and build me a basement with swimming pool in my home ... and while you're there tack on a cold pool and sauna will ya  , I used to love going to the sauna and then the cold pool and then lazing in the solarium when I was on holiday (going back many , many years now) , infact I went every day for a good four hours each day for the whole two weeks ... it was great , I ate like a pig (the desserts in Slovenia were to die for) and I still actually lost weight , lol :thumbup1:


Would you feel more comfortable if you were with someone? Maybe even someone from PF to take swim classes with you?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> Well done you!  Would you feel more comfortable if you were with someone? Maybe even someone from PF to take swim classes with you?


It wouldnt happen hun , my sociophobia is just too severe ... im still working on it though


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> When I was sick (for a year) sitting up in bed was 'working out'. Sounds like a joke but that's actually how I saw it! I sat up or stood up five minutes that day and saw it as a physical achievement!
> Then it was what I called 'Downstairs training' - just being out of bed, first for a few minutes and then building on it. My goal was to be able to be downstairs for Christmas. It took a very, very long time to get back to some semblance of normality but even those really small steps were so important to me.
> 
> Thankfully those days are gone and I enjoy exercising and my own version of 'working out' on a daily basis. It's still probably crap compared to most fit people though! I'm thin so I've never been drawn to exercise for appearances sake. I still have to adapt because if I get sick again my body folds like a pack of cards- anyway babbling. Exercise (and some other changes) gave me my life back.


People like you are an inspiration .


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mese said:


> It wouldnt happen hun , my sociophobia is just too severe ... im still working on it though


Definitely understand how it is when it comes to phobias.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I have considered swimming which I may do when I've lost more weight, not comfortable in a swim suit atm
> 
> Worried about dislocations in the water


My best friend, Kerry, suffered very severely with eds and was a size 30. She could only walk short distances with the aid of crutches but she didn't let that stop her going swimming every week. The water helped support her joints. Since she had her first operation on her leg to rebuild her knee and hip joints she couldn't swim but just walking up and down in the pool helped her a lot.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Spid; I am sorry - I hadn't considered ME and I really hope that I haven't offended you too much. A friend has / had it (she is going through a very good couple of years right now) and her exercise consisted of a little gentle walk followed by tiredness.
> 
> What I should say is that there is always something the vast majority of people can do - thankfully cases like yours are rare; although I am of course sorry that you are so ill. I would never take a "one size fits all approach" as I hope I have shown - lots of people need adaptations making to exercise but, for the majority, some form of exercise is possible.


 No offence taken at all. Pacing is what we have to do and your friends exercise sounds like that. 


ouesi said:


> My understanding of ME (which is thin) is that while exercise does make you feel worse short term, there are long term benefits to short, gentle bouts of activity. Obviously it has to be very carefully done, very gentle, things like Tai Chi, and very short periods. This is where making adaptation to suit the individual are so important.
> 
> Spid, I'm so sorry you are struggling with this, and I too don't mean to sound callous as in "just get out there and DO something." I think exercise should always come from a place of caring for your body, not torturing it


It will all depend on the individual - for example tai Chi might be good, but the energy involved getting to a class would be too much and I would ned a 2 hour rest once there, then do the tai chi, and then a 2 hour rest afterwards, then go home and another 2 hour rest. And i only have it moderately!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh I'm doing it but for example I got 5 suicide jumps the woman got 18  and that was before she did the programme.
> 
> I'm amazed I could do any actually you start in a squat, jump out to plank, then back in and jump upwards.


I cannot do that at all. I have recently been diagnosed with dyspraxia (how I managed to cycle is a bit beyond me - I have patient parents) and my coordination is awful. I've found it a flipping nightmare to do group exercise and it's a relief to know why. I have signed up to a kettle bell personal trainer to help me today having seriously quizzed him about his experiences with dyspraxia types so I don't end up being a total tit.

Can I also say that swimming, whilst I'm not great due to the above, has helped me a lot. I have a few injuries that will cause me life long issues and a scar from where my ex burned me. Honestly, nobody cares what you look like in water. It took me ages to pluck up the courage but found that the Swimming Without Stress teachers who show you how to learn using the Alexander Technique are really supportive.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I cannot do that at all. I have recently been diagnosed with dyspraxia (how I managed to cycle is a bit beyond me - I have patient parents) and my coordination is awful. I've found it a flipping nightmare to do group exercise and it's a relief to know why. I have signed up to a kettle bell personal trainer to help me today having seriously quizzed him about his experiences with dyspraxia types so I don't end up being a total tit.
> 
> Can I also say that swimming, whilst I'm not great due to the above, has helped me a lot. I have a few injuries that will cause me life long issues and a scar from where my ex burned me. Honestly, nobody cares what you look like in water. It took me ages to pluck up the courage but found that the Swimming Without Stress teachers who show you how to learn using the Alexander Technique are really supportive.


My sister has dyspraxia she can lose her balance standing still again only diagnosed a couple of years ago. Someone who knows what they're doing should be able to put together a programme for you


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> My sister has dyspraxia she can lose her balance standing still again only diagnosed a couple of years ago. Someone who knows what they're doing should be able to put together a programme for you


Yes, that's me too, my balance just wanders off! I hope this chap is okay, his sister is dyspraxic too so sounds promising


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep 

I'm mainly a cyclist. Five days a week I either cycle at the gym or cycle on the road.

Also doing the 30 day ab attack thing from Sunday 

I also play badminton most weekends.

Lot's of walking with dog too


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tattoogirl73 said:


> My best friend, Kerry, suffered very severely with eds and was a size 30. She could only walk short distances with the aid of crutches but she didn't let that stop her going swimming every week. The water helped support her joints. Since she had her first operation on her leg to rebuild her knee and hip joints she couldn't swim but just walking up and down in the pool helped her a lot.


I may try just swimming using my arms when I've lost more weight


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

What is that exercise called, You put floaty suits on and do some sort of exercise in the pool?

Aghh I can't remember, I think Flamingos told me she does it.

Just looked, Aqua running! that is what its called.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> What is that exercise called, You put floaty suits on and do some sort of exercise in the pool?
> 
> Aghh I can't remember, I think Flamingos told me she does it.
> 
> Just looked, Aqua running! that is what its called.


I don't think my OH would be up for that


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a video of it, I think it would be fun!

[YOUTUBE_BROWSER]J_5Bv3i8TMY[/YOUTUBE_BROWSER]


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> This is a video of it, I think it would be fun!
> 
> [YOUTUBE_BROWSER]J_5Bv3i8TMY[/YOUTUBE_BROWSER]


 I would be so worried about my knee popping out


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I would be so worried about my knee popping out


You are tethered and being watched by an instructor so Im sure it would be completely safe. I read somewhere that athletes with leg injuries do water related exercises to help without putting strain on them.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I would be so worried about my knee popping out


I did an awful lot recovering from shoulder dislocations and surgery and an awful lot rehabilitating from a broken back. It is what I mentioned way back in the thread - a fabulous impact - free way to increase strength and cv fitness. I would think the risk of knee dislocation would be very low - certainly my friend with repeated knee dislocations has no issues with it - and the instructor would conduct a risk assessment anyway and refer you back via your GP if he deemed it an unacceptable risk.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> You are tethered and being watched by an instructor so Im sure it would be completely safe. I read somewhere that athletes with leg injuries do water related exercises to help without putting strain on them.


Sadly it's not just to do with strain on the knee, dislocations for me aren't necessarily weight bearing, they've happened turning over it bed, getting on my bed to get something, turning in a chair etc

Could easily happen in water


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sadly it's not just to do with strain on the knee, dislocations for me aren't necessarily weight bearing, they've happened turning over it bed, getting on my bed to get something, turning in a chair etc
> 
> Could easily happen in water


But if you don't increase the muscle mass the risk of them must get higher and higher. So you need to take the risk at some point and start to gain a little strength surely? My shoulder dislocations and hip dislocations are kept at bay (touch wood) in this manner. Well, shoulders are stabilised surgically but still need to be kept strong.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Another great thing about it (in my opinion ), If you aren't comfortable in a swim suit, their body suits would be just like wear some shorts and a top  

I know that would make me much more comfortable!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Another great thing about it (in my opinion ), If you aren't comfortable in a swim suit, their body suits would be just like wear some shorts and a top
> 
> I know that would make me much more comfortable!


The stuff I have done is just with a belt rather than a suit and not tethered - still a big belt that would hide all sorts if needed!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> The stuff I have done is just with a belt rather than a suit and not tethered - still a big belt that would hide all sorts if needed!!!


Me being me, I'd probably show up in some shorts and a tank top anyway LOL

I am starting to wonder if the local pool has any sort of free water based activities. There is such an appeal to do exercise in water, it just seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogless said:


> But if you don't increase the muscle mass the risk of them must get higher and higher. So you need to take the risk at some point and start to gain a little strength surely? My shoulder dislocations and hip dislocations are kept at bay (touch wood) in this manner. Well, shoulders are stabilised surgically but still need to be kept strong.


That's what my physio is for


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Me being me, I'd probably show up in some shorts and a tank top anyway LOL
> 
> I am starting to wonder if the local pool has any sort of free water based activities. There is such an appeal to do exercise in water, it just seems like a lot of fun.


I hope you don't mind me suggesting this but as you say money is tight at present have you checked with your GP if you can be referred for cheap swims? Some surgeries will do so for physical or psychological reasons so that you only pay a pound or so instead of the fortune pools charge per swim.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

From what Flamingoes said aqua running is deadly maybe aqua aerobics first?


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been to the gym- got bored.
Started doing sit ups, push ups, pull ups at home- got bored.
Bought some weights- got bored.

Started climbing (mountains and walls) and I'm in the best shape I've ever been in. Theres so much strength involved in climbing it really does push your whole body to the limit and its the best feeling in the world when you reach the top.

Unless you are 100% dedicated and can stick to something I'd recommend you find something that you actually enjoy doing as you will get bored fast and give up.

Don't get me wrong, I have friends who look great and they are in the gym 4-5 days a week, they love going to the gym and spending all their time finding new ways to push themselves harder. I couldn't think of anything worse!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I hope you don't mind me suggesting this but as you say money is tight at present have you checked with your GP if you can be referred for cheap swims? Some surgeries will do so for physical or psychological reasons so that you only pay a pound or so instead of the fortune pools charge per swim.


Oh no worries 

I've not checked, But I am sure I wouldn't. I am physically capable, I have just always been attracted to water activities and such. Plus I figure it could be a fun way of getting back into the swing of things without pushing my body too far too fast.

I do know sometimes OH's Mum goes to church groups once a week, think its like £1 to do zumba and things like that. which isn't bad, but not sure I could keep up lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dan Glennon said:


> I've been to the gym- got bored.
> Started doing sit ups, push ups, pull ups at home- got bored.
> Bought some weights- got bored.
> 
> ...


Yes! I am the same as you, I am the type of person to get bored very quickly.

Sports have always been something that keeps my attention, just something about being in a group and trying to give your best to help your team succeed, It's really motivating.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Sadly it's not just to do with strain on the knee, dislocations for me aren't necessarily weight bearing, they've happened turning over it bed, getting on my bed to get something, turning in a chair etc
> 
> Could easily happen in water


Not being nasty Hun but fer gawds sake stop being so negative ... if you can dislocate turning over in bed then wheres the harm in at least trying in the water , it either will or it wont and you'll never know until you try


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tink seriously quit whining about what you can't do and try and figure out what you can even if it's only a little bit.

I'm 7 minutes through today's workout, I'm pretty sure I'm still on the warmup and I had to take a break. I'm sure it will be worth it


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

We should definitely set a rule for anyone who wants to work out together here and discuss their routines/progress! 

One little rule... NO negativity! If we all stay positive and help motivate each other, It'll keep us all moving forward!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mese said:


> Not being nasty Hun but fer gawds sake stop being so negative ... if you can dislocate turning over in bed then wheres the harm in at least trying in the water , it either will or it wont and you'll never know until you try


I'm not taking the risk when I can do my physio



Nicky10 said:


> Tink seriously quit whining about what you can't do and try and figure out what you can even if it's only a little bit.
> 
> I'm 7 minutes through today's workout, I'm pretty sure I'm still on the warmup and I had to take a break. I'm sure it will be worth it


I can do my physio



Mirx3 said:


> We should definitely set a rule for anyone who wants to work out together here and discuss their routines/progress!
> 
> One little rule... NO negativity! If we all stay positive and help motivate each other, It'll keep us all moving forward!


Sorry for taking it off track


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Then ask the physio about it they know your body best.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I'm not taking the risk when I can do my physio
> 
> I can do my physio
> 
> Sorry for taking it off track


No worries, It's best to think of the positives and what you can do, then when feeling a bit more confident in yourself try something new to help improve yourself further. 

But definitely to set your mind to it, If you want to improve.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Then ask the physio about it they know your body best.


I know my body best

But I do have physio to do, just getting the motivation and waiting for my tattoo to heal

Was doing well then life got in the way and I gave up

I *will* get back into it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I know my body best
> 
> But I do have physio to do, just getting the motivation and waiting for my tattoo to heal
> 
> ...


Yes but the physio has the training to give you a better idea of what you can and what might cause problems.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes but the physio has the training to give you a better idea of what you can and what might cause problems.


Depends really, he told me to do my exercises three times a week I knew at the time I couldn't handle that, he wouldnt accept that

So they don't always know best


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Depends really, he told me to do my exercises three times a week I knew at the time I couldn't handle that, he wouldnt accept that
> 
> So they don't always know best


Or it could be he knows you can actually do it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Or it could be he knows you can actually do it


At the time I couldn't, I was struggling to get out of bed most days


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to ask - why do you have to wait for a tattoo to heal before you can do very gentle exercise?

I've exercised (when I could) with all sorts of scrapes, cute, burns etc. As you aren't looking at getting it wet what can be the hold back?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

spid said:


> Okay, I'm going to ask - why do you have to wait for a tattoo to heal before you can do very gentle exercise?
> 
> I've exercised (when I could) with all sorts of scrapes, cute, burns etc. As you aren't looking at getting it wet what can be the hold back?


Don't want to knock it on anything

And more chance that I'll need a shower if I sweat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it not covered in clingfilm type thing :huh:?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Is it not covered in clingfilm type thing :huh:?


No not now

Only at night or if we go out


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well then put that on when you have to get in the shower.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Well then put that on when you have to get in the shower.


Why, it's almost healed now I can wait a day or two

And it's supposed to be unwrapped as much possible


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Don't want to knock it on anything
> 
> And more chance that I'll need a shower if I sweat


Not trying to force you to do anything, but couldn't you have it covered whilst working out. Take the cover off, clean it with some sort of spray then re-apply your cover?

I mean surely it has to be cleaned? to keep infection away.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> Not trying to force you to do anything, but couldn't you have it covered whilst working out. Take the cover off, clean it with some sort of spray then re-apply your cover?
> 
> I mean surely it has to be cleaned? to keep infection away.


I haven't had a cover on since 4 days after getting it done apart from sleeping and if I've had to go out

After day four it's supposed to be uncovered as much as possible


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Finished the workout it took me double the time it should , I'm genuinely starting to despise Shawn and my arms and legs no longer work. I do feel good though surprisingly adrenaline high or something I suppose.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Finished the workout it took me double the time it should , I'm genuinely starting to despise Shawn and my arms and legs no longer work. I do feel good though surprisingly adrenaline high or something I suppose.


Well done!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Dogless said:


> People like you are an inspiration .


Missed this, heavens no! But thank you.  I was just like anyone else who finds themselves stuck in a sorry excuse of a body.

I just wanted to add my experience of how therapeutic it can be even when you're totally decrepit. I suppose most people know that anyway!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Choosing to work out and take care of yourself is as much a habit as anything else. Making excuses is habit forming too. If a tattoo is excuse enough to not exercise, others excuses will pop up easily enough. Not to be a Nike commercial, but at some point you have to decide to just do it. 

A lot of us get caught up in the whole Ill do it when ___ fill in the blank. 
Ill start swimming when I dont look so bad in a bathing suit.
Ill start running when the weather is nicer.
Ill start my healthy eating when its the weekend and I have more time to cook.

The cliche is right - there is no time like the present. While youre sitting there waiting for the weekend, for the right time, for a better body, life is still happening, still out there, just passing you by.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Choosing to work out and take care of yourself is as much a habit as anything else. Making excuses is habit forming too. If a tattoo is excuse enough to not exercise, others excuses will pop up easily enough. Not to be a Nike commercial, but at some point you have to decide to just do it.
> 
> A lot of us get caught up in the whole Ill do it when ___ fill in the blank.
> Ill start swimming when I dont look so bad in a bathing suit.
> ...


:yesnod: I've been trying to get a workout routine going for over a year, some excuse always came up.

I seem to have survived the first proper day with just a bit of stiffness so so far so good :thumbup1:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Choosing to work out and take care of yourself is as much a habit as anything else. Making excuses is habit forming too. If a tattoo is excuse enough to not exercise, others "excuses" will pop up easily enough. Not to be a Nike commercial, but at some point you have to decide to "just do it".
> 
> A lot of us get caught up in the whole "I'll do it when ___" fill in the blank.
> I'll start swimming when I don't look so bad in a bathing suit.
> ...


I'm not risking a £80 tattoo just to do a bit of physio, it's healed now, it's taken 9 days, hardly a long time

Oh and FYI I'm gutted I can't work out properly (by that I mean weight lifting, running, cardio) because I loved exercising when I could do it


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Thought I'd stick this on here, my Grandma comes to the gym with me. She's 81, has had a triple heart bypass, has diabetes, arthritis and early stages of parkinsons.....










My granddad says since working out she's been acting "younger". So proud of her.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

What a fantastic lady! I would have never thought looking at the picture that she is 81 years old. Very strong lady!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> What a fantastic lady! I would have never thought looking at the picture that she is 81 years old. Very strong lady!


Haha she does look good for her age, you should see her legs! She has amazing legs, movie star legs...I get fat knobbly legs, even when I was thin I hated my legs I envy her!

Hope I look as good as she does at 81!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Thought I'd stick this on here, my Grandma comes to the gym with me. She's 81, has had a triple heart bypass, has diabetes, arthritis and early stages of parkinsons.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Shetland lovers granny! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha she does look good for her age, you should see her legs! She has amazing legs, movie star legs...I get fat knobbly legs, even when I was thin I hated my legs I envy her!
> 
> *Hope I look as good as she does at 81*!


Oh me too!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

OMG how awesome is shetlandlovers granny?! Love it!!

Speaking of every little bit counts...
The other day in yoga we were doing tree pose, and the instructor talked to us about our feet and awareness of all four corners of the feet, keeping the muscles in the feet fit and limber etc. Duh, how important feet are, but how many of us really pay that much attention to our feet?
One of the things to do was lift your big toe while keeping the other 4 toes connected to the ground. Holy cow, that was the hardest thing in the world for me! My left toe totally did not want to cooperate. So my new fitness goal is to gain dexterity in my toes


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> OMG how awesome is shetlandlovers granny?! Love it!!
> 
> Speaking of every little bit counts...
> The other day in yoga we were doing tree pose, and the instructor talked to us about our feet and awareness of all four corners of the feet, keeping the muscles in the feet fit and limber etc. Duh, how important feet are, but how many of us really pay that much attention to our feet?
> One of the things to do was lift your big toe while keeping the other 4 toes connected to the ground. Holy cow, that was the hardest thing in the world for me! My left toe totally did not want to cooperate. So my new fitness goal is to gain dexterity in my toes


I had to try that.... FAILED lol

OH can move his toes individually... I tell him he has monkey feet.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> I had to try that.... FAILED lol
> 
> OH can move his toes individually... I tell him he has monkey feet.


Its deceptively hard! Forget crunches and scissors, I literally cant lift one big toe! :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> It's deceptively hard! Forget crunches and scissors, I literally can't lift one big toe! :lol:


I can lift my big toe... the problem is... the rest try to play follow the leader :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> I can lift my big toe... the problem is... the rest try to play follow the leader :laugh:


Yep, thats what mine do too  If I really, really concentrate I can do it though! Phew... who knew toe awareness was so hard?!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yep, thats what mine do too  If I really, really concentrate I can do it though! Phew... who knew toe awareness was so hard?!


haha, It is actually tough!

I guess practice makes perfect though, right?

Think I'll be going for a walk today, its 22 here fantastically sunny makes me want to get out and move!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Saw this on FB and thought of this thread 

https://www.facebook.com/YogaDorkdo...61514501317/10152504689311318/?type=1&theater

All it needs is a dog poking his nose in inappropriate places and this is so me! :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Saw this on FB and thought of this thread
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/YogaDorkdo...61514501317/10152504689311318/?type=1&theater
> 
> All it needs is a dog poking his nose in inappropriate places and this is so me! :lol:


:laugh:

I am impressed if you can do that! 

The only way my body would ever do that is if my leg were ripped off.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I am impressed if you can do that!
> 
> The only way my body would ever do that is if my leg were ripped off.


No, see, I would be the gal on the right! With dogs annoying me and kids hollering mama :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like a sight to see LOL


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

So tomorrow is the start of working out! 

I was thinking of doing a few step ups on but unsure how long to do it for.

I did want to ask a few questions, to prepare myself for tomorrow.

How often should I take breaks? Like days off.

Do you stretch before and after each workout or just one or the other? 

This one is a bit silly, but is there a better time of the day to work out?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> So tomorrow is the start of working out!
> 
> I was thinking of doing a few step ups on but unsure how long to do it for.
> 
> ...


If you're new to working out you might want to start with 3 times a week

Stretch before and after

Any time really some say first thing in the morning is best but some find they can't function without food so up to you really


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, three days a week is usually best until your body is used to it.

If you're doing muscle work then you probably will get delayed onset muscle soreness.


If you're going to a gym, I would say to try and get there when it's quieter since it's a lot easier to enjoy. 12pm is a quiet time and usually an hour before it closes is quiet here.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks!

3 days a week, together or apart? Sorry to ask so many questions just want to get it right 

I'll be working out at home. or in the local park.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 3 days a week, together or apart? Sorry to ask so many questions just want to get it right
> 
> I'll be working out at home. or in the local park.


Apart, allow at least one day rest between each workout


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The way insanity works is you do 3 days, then there's a day that's really just stretching, then 2 days then a day off. There's a big emphasis on warming up and cooling down and the guy says every 5 minutes or so to take a break if you're struggling.


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty much what everyone else has been saying 

Monday, rest, Wednesday, rest, Friday, and then do whatever with Saturday and Sunday. 


A few months in, you could replace your rest days with lighter exercise too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So it seems my hamstrings being that sore all day was just from them being tight and stretching worked . Would have been nice to have figured this out this morning :frown2:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I'll be sure to let you know how day 1 goes


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> So it seems my hamstrings being that sore all day was just from them being tight and stretching worked . Would have been nice to have figured this out this morning :frown2:


Oh no! Better safe than sorry though.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> *I'll be sure to let you know how day 1 goes *


If you can move your arms


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know how day 1 goes


You'll do great :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just skipped through the video to see what he wants us to do today. I can't even do normal pushups and he's saying do them in a sort of downward dog position :001_huh:. This could be fun


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I just skipped through the video to see what he wants us to do today. I can't even do normal pushups and he's saying do them in a sort of downward dog position :001_huh:. This could be fun


That sounds really awkward.

lol Your neighbors would probably be puzzled if they seen you doing that :laugh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> That sounds really awkward.
> 
> lol Your neighbors would probably be puzzled if they seen you doing that :laugh:


:lol: not half as puzzled as Buster. He just lies on his bed staring in horror, obviously thinks I've completely lost it.

It looks really awkward too, I just hope I don't fall flat on my face.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> :lol: not half as puzzled as Buster. He just lies on his bed staring in horror, obviously thinks I've completely lost it.
> 
> It looks really awkward too, I just hope I don't fall flat on my face.


Ahh I love those puzzled puppy looks. :lol:

Especially when they turn their head sideways to try to make sense of it lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok skipping today and doing today's routine tomorrow. Muscles were too tired to even do the warmup mostly my calf/hamstring I couldn't even do the power jacks so...

On the plus side the downward facing dog pushups are inexplicably easier than the regular ones :001_huh:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok... So I actually forgot we have a pull up bar in the door facing....

they are HARD! lol 

flailing my legs seemed to help though :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Ok... So I actually forgot we have a pull up bar in the door facing....
> 
> they are HARD! lol
> 
> flailing my legs seemed to help though :lol:


We have a pull up bar too .


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that I have had to delay the start of my 30 day challenge. 

I went on a kiddies' slide at the park yesterday and pulled the muscles in the front of my thighs really badly (didn't think to do any stretches before using a slide  ), so I'm holding off exercise for a day or two.

But do not fear, I SHALL be starting ASAP!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> I'm sorry to say that I have had to delay the start of my 30 day challenge.
> 
> I went on a kiddies' slide at the park yesterday and pulled the muscles in the front of my thighs really badly (didn't think to do any stretches before using a slide  ), so I'm holding off exercise for a day or two.
> 
> But do not fear, I SHALL be starting ASAP!


It's amazing how much more dangerous playground equipment gets when you're an adult :lol:. Hope your legs are better soon


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> It's amazing how much more dangerous playground equipment gets when you're an adult :lol:. Hope your legs are better soon


I know, ripped the skin off my elbow too! Sob!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cardio power thing today :nonod: I still can't figure out how the downward dog push ups are easier than normal ones but I think it's more on your back muscles than chest. Either way my upper body strength is just pathetic


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My inner lower legs hurt too much on things like power jacks I think I need more padded trainers or something. So switching to something else that doesn't have so many impacts until I can get them.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> My inner lower legs hurt too much on things like power jacks I think I need more padded trainers or something. So switching to something else that doesn't have so many impacts until I can get them.


would those gel inserts help?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

How are you all feeling? 

Shoshannah, your leg and arm any better?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> How are you all feeling?
> 
> Shoshannah, your leg and arm any better?


Did another routine that doesn't have the same jarring as insanity does. I'll restart insanity when I have better shoes. Anyone have suggestions for trainers that are well cushioned?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Ran 3 miles this morning, hot yoga tonight. Have a half marathon on Saturday so need to get limbered up


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I started one of those 30 days challenges. On day 4  going quite well. I went swimming at the weekend but my food hurt too much  darn fracture!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Ran 3 miles this morning, hot yoga tonight. Have a half marathon on Saturday so need to get limbered up


Where do you get all your energy from!?  Very impressive!



Jellypi3 said:


> I started one of those 30 days challenges. On day 4  going quite well. I went swimming at the weekend but my food hurt too much  darn fracture!


Which 30 day are you doing?

So sorry you hurt your foot! hope it is better soon.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Can i please join 

I want to lose about a stone in weight in about 10weeks

NEGATIVE ALERT - I have knackered knees (cant remember the word now pah) & Hypermobile joints that can get very painful FAST 
My right knee has been strapped on & off for 2 weeks & today i did a stupid less than 5min run with Angel (chasing the kids to school lol) & my Left knee went completely on me so that is now needing strapping lol
I have a very weak back & hip joints & my balance is horrendous
I wore pumps yesterday stupidly so my calfs feet & ankles are bloody painful as well

OK bad bit over not to be mentioned again but i want to make sure that A) i am doing all that i can do & B)Any help on me doing better can be given with less chance of me doing more damage 


I have started the 30 day AB challenge - but i am not strickly sticking to it im building up to it & doing more when i can less when i cant

Yesterday i did 5 sit ups 5 crunches 5 leg raises & a 10 sec plank
I Did 10 sit ups, 10 crunches 10 leg raises & 15 sec plank 

Im going to DROP the plank as it just kills my back (weak muscles) BUT i want to replace it with something - WHAT should i replace with please

What else do people think i could introduce to replace squats so less pressure on my knees when i can introduce them


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Of course you can, Donut! All are welcome 

Here to support everyone to help them to their best!

I've been looking at these Beginner Back and Abs-Exercise Perhaps maybe one of them would work?


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Thankyou 

The PLANK on that link looks doable - the one on the challenge says rest on TOES - the link says KNEES are ok - so will try again see if its any better 

I am going to look for some back strengthening exercises (all the problems with my legs back & hips are linked & that is what affects my balance so by increasing the muscle strength in my back ill increase the strength in my legs etc etc)


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> Thankyou
> 
> The PLANK on that link looks doable - the one on the challenge says rest on TOES - the link says KNEES are ok - so will try again see if its any better
> 
> I am going to look for some back strengthening exercises (all the problems with my legs back & hips are linked & that is what affects my balance so by increasing the muscle strength in my back ill increase the strength in my legs etc etc)


Here are some lower back ones, I'm actually tempted to try the knee drops from this. Looks interesting.

I've never done any exercise like this before, so can't say how hard or easy they are. But Dogless gives some great advice  Maybe she'll/he'll know!
Basic Lower Back Strength and Stretch


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

walk from front room to kettle and back multiple times per day... well you cant put a price on being fit and healthy after all :blush:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

These sound quite tasty!
No raisins for me though, bleck lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The dogs and I are on holiday - we have been trail running up and down mountains both days so far; perfect.

Some of the paths, especially on the descents are..exhilarating


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous photos!

May I ask where that is? it is stunning.

Love the dogs!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Gorgeous photos!
> 
> May I ask where that is? it is stunning.
> 
> Love the dogs!


Near to Glenshiel. It is absolutely breathtaking and the cottage is perfect. I would live here in a shot!! You can run for miles and miles and miles (I do anyway at home!!!) and not see a soul. I have also seen red deer, eagles and sea otters - all within two days.

This is my view from the cottage:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Stunning view!

THIS is what I call a holiday, who needs a beach when you could look at this all day and the wildlife! Ahh, very jealous!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2014)

Gorgeous dogless!!

Hot yoga kicked my ass but Im all loose, relaxed and feeling great right now, cant beat that


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Gorgeous dogless!!
> 
> Hot yoga kicked my ass but Im all loose, relaxed and feeling great right now, cant beat that


Well done! I've heard about hot yoga, How do you stick the heat?!

Bet you sleep well tonight after all that though.

Its almost 2am and Im tired but don't want to go to sleep/don't feel like sleeping yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> Well done! I've heard about hot yoga, How do you stick the heat?!
> 
> Bet you sleep well tonight after all that though.
> 
> Its almost 2am and Im tired but don't want to go to sleep/don't feel like sleeping yet.


Im not really sure how we handle the heat TBH :lol: 
When you walk in, it feels totally overwhelming, but once you get in to the groove of class, all you really notice is the copious amounts of sweat. Well that, and that all of a sudden youre way more flexible than usual. 
The instructor starts us out with lots of breathing and centering stuff - probably some sort of mind meld to make us not notice the heat 

Its 9:00 here, and I am going to sleep! Im a morning person and like to be up before the sun


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Im not really sure how we handle the heat TBH :lol:
> When you walk in, it feels totally overwhelming, but once you get in to the groove of class, all you really notice is the copious amounts of sweat. Well that, and that all of a sudden youre way more flexible than usual.
> The instructor starts us out with lots of breathing and centering stuff - probably some sort of mind meld to make us not notice the heat
> 
> Its 9:00 here, and I am going to sleep! Im a morning person and like to be up before the sun


That is crazy, the only thing I keep thinking is it must smell awful in there :laugh:

Well done you though, sounds incredibly difficult.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> Which 30 day are you doing?
> 
> So sorry you hurt your foot! hope it is better soon.


Thank you. I'm doing the abs one using the app on my phone  I assume the idea is that after the 30 days you carry on?

And those scenes dogless...wow!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> That is crazy, the only thing I keep thinking is it must smell awful in there :laugh:
> 
> Well done you though, sounds incredibly difficult.


Surprisingly it's not at all stinky in the studio!

One of the things I really like about yoga is that while it is a great work-out, it is not *hard*. At least it doesn't feel that difficult. In my 20s I did a lot of strength training that felt like work. And I really hated it. Yoga doesn't feel like work to me, but you're definitely using and strengthening muscle.

So I wouldn't call yoga difficult. Though definitely some of the more advanced poses are very hard to do, you can spend years working up to them. Heck, in some of the easier poses, you'll see me shaking like a leaf as my muscles struggle to keep up. But there is always a less intense version you can start with. I love it


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

So... today I decided to do a few random exercises....

20 crunches
10 Squats
10 Star jumps

Am I doing to little?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> So... today I decided to do a few random exercises....
> 
> 20 crunches
> 10 Squats
> ...


Not for someone who hasn't done any exercise in a while, no, but you could use different days to target different areas to mix things up.

E.g., day one legs - 12 lunges (each side) - 3 sets with 30 secs rest in between. Repeat for side lunges; repeat for squats.

Day two - arms - 12 shoulder presses (can of beans or dumbbell in each hand) - 3 sets with 30 seconds rest; 12 chest presses - 3 sets, 30 secs rest; 12 standing flyes; 3 sets, 30 secs rest

Day 3 abs - 12 crunches, 3 sets, 30 seconds rest; 12 ankle touches, 3 sets, 30 seconds rest, 12 v sits 3 sets, 30 second s rest. Plank - start with 10 secs focussing on form and gradually increase as you get strong.

Just stuff like that; mix it all up.

For CV you can walk / run - walk / use stairs for step ups, cycle - that kind of thing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what I've done but the side of my calves still hurt :001_unsure:, strained something maybe. But have been doing the Victoria Secret workout and it's going well.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 6 of my abs challenge, and I am feeling it!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I do pilates every thurs evening and jump on my mini trampoline randomly when I feel the urge.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I do pilates every thurs evening and jump on my mini trampoline randomly when I feel the urge.


The urge left me years ago Lils:ihih:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Not for someone who hasn't done any exercise in a while, no, but you could use different days to target different areas to mix things up.
> 
> E.g., day one legs - 12 lunges (each side) - 3 sets with 30 secs rest in between. Repeat for side lunges; repeat for squats.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try those and alternate days!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm not sure what I've done but the side of my calves still hurt :001_unsure:, strained something maybe. But have been doing the Victoria Secret workout and it's going well.


What's that?

Asked OH and he says shopping :laugh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> What's that?
> 
> Asked OH and he says shopping :laugh:


:lol: There's a whole series of videos


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Thanks, I'll try those and alternate days!


Juts do whatever you want to do; but maybe write yourself a little plan and have a cycle of different things going on? Then you train your whole body and are probably less likely to get bored.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> :lol: There's a whole series of videos


I for some reason read that victoria street instead oops lol haha



Dogless said:


> Juts do whatever you want to do; but maybe write yourself a little plan and have a cycle of different things going on? Then you train your whole body and are probably less likely to get bored.


I'll try what you've suggested for this week then think of something next. That way have an idea by then what feels right and what isn't working for me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's workouts for different areas so you can alternate if need be


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Day 6 of my abs challenge, and I am feeling it!


Well done Jelly!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> I for some reason read that victoria street instead oops lol haha
> 
> I'll try what you've suggested for this week then think of something next. That way have an idea by then what feels right and what isn't working for me.


You won't know what's working for a good few weeks; the body needs to make adaptations . Hurting doesn't always mean that things are "right" it can mean that technique is poor - I'd give things a good chance before moving on to other exercises as otherwise you'll not really see gains either fitness or body shape wise.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> You won't know what's working for a good few weeks; the body needs to make adaptations . Hurting doesn't always mean that things are "right" it can mean that technique is poor - I'd give things a good chance before moving on to other exercises as otherwise you'll not really see gains either fitness or body shape wise.


Ohhh, Thanks for the heads up. It is so nice to have people who know about these things to talk to! 

after just doing what I done today, I've felt great! Very happy. Walking to the shop earlier I could feel it in my legs it didn't hurt, just reminded me of what I'd feel like after running in sports teams. It is great!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> You won't know what's working for a good few weeks; the body needs to make adaptations . Hurting doesn't always mean that things are "right" it can mean that technique is poor - I'd give things a good chance before moving on to other exercises as otherwise you'll not really see gains either fitness or body shape wise.


I think that was my problem not landing properly and not having the right footwear. Will go back to insanity when I can walk without it burning.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a thought OP as you seem to like mixing things up, short and sharp - Google Tabata. You could set yourself a little tabata session up - maybe three different ones you rotate?

ETA: Nutrition also goes a long long way to achieving what you want to. Repair is very important so recovery fuelling is also worth a look - BUT don't overestimate calories burnt; it is depressingly few!! Lots of runners will go and run a steady 5 miles for example and then have a latte say and piece of cake and that is all the calories burnt off straight back in.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Just a thought OP as you seem to like mixing things up, short and sharp - Google Tabata. You could set yourself a little tabata session up - maybe three different ones you rotate?


Thanks! looks quite interesting!

Looked up the general details. Told OH and he says maybe I should give it a try if it helps raise metabolism haha


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Just a thought OP as you seem to like mixing things up, short and sharp - Google Tabata. You could set yourself a little tabata session up - maybe three different ones you rotate?
> 
> *ETA: Nutrition also goes a long long way to achieving what you want to. Repair is very important so recovery fuelling is also worth a look - BUT don't overestimate calories burnt; it is depressingly few!! Lots of runners will go and run a steady 5 miles for example and then have a latte say and piece of cake and that is all the calories burnt off straight back in.*


Its not so much weight Im concerned about, I like the weight I am. Its just toning and strengthening my body that I am looking to do.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that's the same sort of thing as insanity. 20-30 seconds per exercise, each round lasts about 5 minutes and then take a 30 second break. It's deadly but it works if you can handle it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

Dogless said:


> You won't know what's working for a good few weeks; *the body needs to make adaptations* . Hurting doesn't always mean that things are "right" it can mean that technique is poor - I'd give things a good chance before moving on to other exercises as otherwise you'll not really see gains either fitness or body shape wise.


I don't know how accurate this is, but one way to distinguish between "this is my body adapting" pain and "this is not good" pain is to move. For example if the pain lessens the more I move around (gently), it's okay pain. If the pain isn't affected (or gets worse) the more I move, then it's time to back off and start worrying about injury.

As I've gotten more fit, I can also tell when my muscles are just plain tired and need a break. Some days I may be sore but still knock out a good run easily, other days I'm not even sore but my legs are like lead. It's all about listening to your body (something I'm not good at but learning from my mistakes to be much better at!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> Its not so much weight Im concerned about, I like the weight I am. Its just toning and strengthening my body that I am looking to do.


Yes; the right diet is still important in order to make the gains you want to - you need to be able to build muscle and to repair. The act of toning / building muscle means that the exercises you do are causing micro tears in muscle. The tearing and repair is what builds muscle but you must have the right nutrients at the right time for optimal results.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Yes; the right diet is still important in order to make the gains you want to - you need to be able to build muscle and to repair. The act of toning / building muscle means that the exercises you do are causing micro tears in muscle. The tearing and repair is what builds muscle but you must have the right nutrients at the right time for optimal results.


Ahh see that is very interesting. I didn't know calories counted in something like this. Hmm! Good to know!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Protein too! Good for muscle repair!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll start watching/counting my intake as of tomorrow. OH's birthday so being a bit naughty with cake and doritos


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirx3 said:


> I'll start watching/counting my intake as of tomorrow. OH's birthday so being a bit naughty with cake and doritos


It's not so much calories as what you are eating. Recovery Nutrition : AIS : Australian Sports Commission Try and eat as clean as you can and get in a small recovery snack within 30 minutes or so of exercising is what I do.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> It's not so much calories as what you are eating. Recovery Nutrition : AIS : Australian Sports Commission Try and eat as clean as you can and get in a small recovery snack within 30 minutes or so of exercising is what I do.


Looks like I can do that easy enough 

Has me excited!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

How has your day been guys?

Any news on those who have injuries?  hope you're feeling much better!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A bit better  I want to get back to insanity I could tell my cardio was getting better after a couple of days, just need to work on technique


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear it's getting better 

You'll be back in the game before ya know it


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Read an interesting article about the 30 day ab challenge yesterday. Its not great for results if you have tight hip flexors apparently...which I do. Its liable to give you a pot belly because your organs can't move down so must move out. So rather than getting defined abs you get a pot belly :/ I'll try and link it when I get back in from my class or if anyone can find it before me.

I'm off to kick level 5s ass at pole today! Level 6 is so close I can almost taste it


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> How has your day been guys?
> 
> Any news on those who have injuries?  hope you're feeling much better!


I'm going to try and see a private doctor about my foot  I broke it 8 weeks ago and it's still sore and numb, i can't put shoes on that are too restricting, and my GP just fobbed em off last week saying it's still healing!

Other than that. I skipped my day 7 of my abs challenge yesterday because I had a headache! But back on it today!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm going to try and see a private doctor about my foot  I broke it 8 weeks ago and it's still sore and numb, i can't put shoes on that are too restricting, and my GP just fobbed em off last week saying it's still healing!
> 
> Other than that. I skipped my day 7 of my abs challenge yesterday because I had a headache! But back on it today!


OH no, I hope he figures out what is wrong. Completely understand that, headaches are the worst.

Can properly feel the workout in my legs today. woo, it's like they are tired or something. Walking up and down stairs is so tiring


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Hi all 

Hope the foot gets better i know how painful breaks are - ive had a few  

I am on day 4 instead of 5 as i had to have my day 4 break on day 3  

I have given up on the PLANKS as they cripple my back so ive found some back strengthening exercises instead

Last night i managed all the day 3 exercises of 25 sit ups - in 3 parts lol - 10 crunches 10 leg raises, on top of that i did 10x individual leg raises 10x left/right oblique squats & 10x cycle crunches  

Gonna try to do them BEFORE work at 4 rather than after work at 10.30 coz i think that will be better tbh


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

The 'big lie' of the Facebook 30 Day Abs Challenge...

Not sure if this will work but this is the article I was talking about. I'm not sure how much merit is in it but its good to keep in mind any how!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I think before work is a good shout. My alarm goes off at 6 and i snooze until 20 past so if I didn't snooze I would have time!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

A question for anyone who may know. 

What's the best food to eat after a good workout? I tend to go power walking, generally about 3/4 miles a time, and when I get home I am usually hungry soon after. I'm not sure what the best food to eat is, I generally have some fruit and a yoghurt but I'm not sure if I need something more substantial.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

TBH anybody that thinks that 30 days of one type of exercise is going to turn them into a god/ess is a bit daft in the head really 
I'm working at my own speed not really bothered if I do the right amount on the day or not but working on the basis of anything I do is better than I did before lol 
Once I am in the routine of doing my abs im introducing my arms & finally my legs. My legs are my weakest link so I know from past experience if I start my legs first I will quit too soon coz anything I do is going to hurt 

I'm going to look up basic arm exercise for tonight & see what I can add into the mix


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A 30 days challenge might give you a kickstart but it's not going to give you a perfect body. You have to go at your own pace and rest if you need to.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

la468 said:


> A question for anyone who may know.
> 
> What's the best food to eat after a good workout? I tend to go power walking, generally about 3/4 miles a time, and when I get home I am usually hungry soon after. I'm not sure what the best food to eat is, I generally have some fruit and a yoghurt but I'm not sure if I need something more substantial.


Fruit and a yoghurt sounds fine after that; any more and you'll be consuming more calories than your burnt. Or you could try a ham salad sandwich or something maybe.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> The 'big lie' of the Facebook 30 Day Abs Challenge...
> 
> Not sure if this will work but this is the article I was talking about. I'm not sure how much merit is in it but its good to keep in mind any how!


I've not read that but in discussing all these 30 day challenges with our pilates instructor she is fairly concerned by a lot of them (she is a physiotherapist too). It makes sense that if you do not engage your core and maintain a neutral spine throughout any crunch type exercise that you will end up with a pot belly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Fruit and a yoghurt sounds fine after that; any more and you'll be consuming more calories than your burnt. Or you could try a ham salad sandwich or something maybe.


Thanks.  Gonna start preparing a small snack for after.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

la468 said:


> Thanks.  Gonna start preparing a small snack for after.


I don't usually bother unless I have run over about the 12 - 16 mile mark TBH unless I am doing some speed work or particularly brutal hills but if you're hungry and have worked hard then it makes sense - just watch you don't overcompensate, it's easily done!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Right going to try the first insanity day again tonight :thumbsup:. I got better trainers and I think I've figured out keeping my knees slightly bent and soft bit  for landings anyway.

Keeping hydrated is more important than snacks make sure you drink lots of water


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> The 'big lie' of the Facebook 30 Day Abs Challenge...
> 
> Not sure if this will work but this is the article I was talking about. I'm not sure how much merit is in it but its good to keep in mind any how!


This article made a lot of sense to me regarding strengthening your core.

Core Strength Fiction and Facts

At this point in my life, I dont care about a wash-board stomach (not like thats going to happen anyway with my mommy belly and c-section scar). For me its about keeping that core fit to keep my aches and pains to a minimum


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

All going OK Mirx3?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah for the most part, I've had to put the working out on the back burner for the time being and I know that is never a good thing to do, but seeing as the house has fleas it had to be done as I work out in the house on the floor


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Redid the fitness test to start over and I did better at least :thumbsup:. Still nowhere near the demo people even with their first measurements but Tanya is just ridiculous


----------



## ToyPoodle (Jun 5, 2014)

Swim lengths for an hour Monday-Thursday 
Insanity workout- Friday 
Walk dogs for an hour- everyday


----------

